# OpenOffice.org FreeBSD torrents



## hydra (May 9, 2009)

AFAIK, Good-day.net is the only complete source of FreeBSD OpenOffice.org binaries. Would there be any interest in setting up torrents for mostly wanted files (English i386/amd64 I suppose) to share the load ? Would anybody use it, what do you think ?


----------



## vivek (May 9, 2009)

What's wrong with official torrents? 

http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/


----------



## hydra (May 9, 2009)

There is nothing bad about the FreeBSD torrents, it's a good thing, however there is no OpenOffice.org package there.


----------

